# Rücktransport Rovereto Garmisch Partenkirchen



## tiwi (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Folgendes Problem.

Ich und 3 weiter Freunde fahren vom 15.06.09 bis 23.06.09 die Albrecht Tour.

Nun wollte ich heute die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn buchen, da habe ich die Antwort erhalten es sei alles ausgebucht.

Kann mir jemand einen Plan B nennen? Gibt es jemand der 4 Personen + 4 Fahrräder Transportieren kann. Oder gibt es andere Radler, welche die Tour fahren und uns evt. mitnehmen könnten?

Oder kennt jemand einen Shuttle Service, welcher finanziell im Rahmen bleibt?

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen da ich noch keinen Plan B habe.

Danke 

Tiwi


----------



## jan84 (19. Mai 2009)

Erfahrungsgemäß werden in Rovereto WESENTLICH mehr Radler samt Rad mitgenommen als der Zug Plätze für Räder hat. Wir sind bisher immer einfach ohne Vorbuchung nach Rovereto, vor Ort Ticket gekauft (bis zum  Brenner) und fertig. 
Ticket von Innsbruck am besten nur bis an die Deutsche Grenze, evtl. ist es von da sogar für die kurze Strecke nach GAP mim Bayern Ticket günstiger wenn ihr zu viert seit. Ansonsten die paar Meter noch Radeln / den Start nach Mittenwald/Scharnitz legen .

grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiwi (20. Mai 2009)

Kann uns denn niemand helfen?


----------



## Meilermann (21. Mai 2009)

Die Antwort von jan84 ist genau richtig. 
Bin die Albrechttour auch schon gefahren und Rückfahrt war genauso: Vom See nach Roveretto per Rad. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten 1 Zug geht früh morgens und der 2. etwa gegen 11.00 Uhr Fahrplan im Net einsehen!! Es werden in der Regel alle Biker mitgenommen!!! auch wenn Fahrradabteil voll ist - nicht wie in Deutschland. Kosten pro Person ca.  10,00 mit Rad bis Brenner. 
Ich bin von Brenner bis Insbruck mit Bike gefahren ca 1 bis 1,5 Std je nach Tempo. In Insbruck Fahrkarte nach Garmisch lösen und mit den Zug weiterfahren. Nur darauf achten, dass eure Bikes nicht die ersten sind, da Ihr in Garmisch raus wollt und die meisten bis München fahren. Einfacher geht der Rücktransport nicht.
Gruß
Ernst


----------



## tommek (21. Mai 2009)

Meiner Erfahrung nach muss man mit dem Zugtransport etwas großzügig mit der Zeit kalkulieren - vor zwei Jahren haben wir dummerweise zusammen mit etwa 50! Alpencrossern die gleiche Idee gehabt und es kam zu tumultartigen Auseinandersetzungen mit dem Bahnpersonal, den Reisenden und etlichen Polizisten. So etwas hatte ich zuvor noch nicht erlebt und auch die Lösung mit einem zweiten Zug war eher als Ablenkungsmanöver der Bahn zu verstehen...........Gesamtverzögerung mindestens ca 5-7 Stunden. 
Der Trick mit den Mülltüten als Fahrradverkleidung wird nicht mehr überall akzeptiert und kann auch zur Abweisung durch das Bahnpersonal führen.

Wenn man mit mehreren Leuten reist und sich frühzeitig um einen Shuttleservice kümmert, sind die Kosten wirklich überschaubar. Wir waren letztes Mal zu spät und somit ist unsere Rückreise zu einer insgesamt 24 stündigen Odyssey ausgeartet. War auch ein Erlebnis - da hätten wir ruhig einen weiteren Tag auf dem Bike verbringen können.

Das Mieten eines Autos ist extrem teuer - wir hatten ja damals genug Zeit, uns mit anderen zusammenzuschliessen, aber da wäre ich eher mit dem Rad nach Innsbruck zurück gefahren.

So etwas ist wohl die Ausnahme, aber ich würde mich nicht mehr blind auf die Mitnahmebereitschaft durch die Bahn verlassen. Ebenso sind Sitzplatzreservierungen doch eher als Scherz zu verstehen.........wenn der Zug voll ist, hat man eben Pech gehabt und muss ein paar Stunden stehen.....zumindest auf italienischer Seite.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jan84 (21. Mai 2009)

Von Riva kommt man auch mim Bus nach Rovereto (~3-4 Euro inkl Rad). Der Frühe Zug ist/war unproblematischer als der späte. Evtl die Abfahrt auch einfach so legen, dass man nicht an sonem typischen 'Alpencrossabreisetag' zurückfährt sondern evtl eben nicht am WE. 

Und für alle die weiter nach Norden in Deutschland wollen bietet sich ab Garmisch nen Mietwagen oneway an (vorher reservieren bzw bei Europcar evtl. nicht in Bikeklamotten reinrennen, die machten einen "an sowas vermieten wir nicht"-Eindruck). 

grüße
Jan


----------



## JJJ (22. Mai 2009)

tiwi schrieb:


> Oder kennt jemand einen Shuttle Service, welcher finanziell im Rahmen bleibt?



Hallo,

geh über die Suchmaschine und geb "Shuttle" ein, da bekommst Du genügend Infos.

Es grüßt der JJ


----------



## fasj (22. Juni 2009)

Wie lang braucht man von Riva nach Rovereto ?
Ich bin bis jetzt immer mit dem Auto dort gefahren und stell mir das eh nicht so toll vor.

fasj


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juni 2009)

riva - rovereto per rad sind gute 1:30 h, geht auch etwas schneller. dabei hast du 200-250 hm bergauf zu strampeln (passo giovanni)

mache ich seit 1999 alle jahre wieder im rahmen von transalp, hatte nie probleme mit dem zug heim bzw. zum auto zu kommen.


----------



## UncleHo (22. Juni 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt immer mit dem Auto dort gefahren und stell mir das eh nicht so toll vor.
> 
> fasj



Die Strecke kannst Du fast komplett auf dem Radweg zurücklegen. Im übrigen fährst Du in Torbole am besten Richtung Busatte hinten rum rauf, kommst schon oberhalb von Nago raus und bist dann gleich auf dem Radweg in Richtung San Giovanni unterwegs. In Mori angekommen ein Stück auf der Straße Richtung Rovereto entlang und dann nach der Brücke über die Etsch wieder auf dem Radweg zuerst an der Etsch und dann am Leno entlang bis in die Stadt hinein. Man kommt ca. 500m vor dem Bahnhof auf der Brennerstaatsstraße heraus. Nicht zu verfehlen, da der Radweg unmittelbar zuvor unterhalb der Eisenbahnlinie durchführt.


----------

